# Sorry to be a taker:: 17927 - P1519 Question



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw code 17927 - P1519 come up, but it did not throw a CEL. I remember reading "somewhere" that certain codes trip a CEL after (2) or more start cycles. I am just looking for clarification/opinions as to why a code would trip the CEL and others don't. 

Thanks,
Issac


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Certain faults trip the light right away while others are stored as a soft fault and monitored during the next warm up/drive cycles. Ones that can cause the vehicle to emit emissions 1.5x the EPA standard set the light as soon as it happens. 

Your fault which is a p159 is for 1519 A' Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit Bank 1 Malfunction. This may have been only a temporary problem such as low oil pressure to that side of the head causing the code to set but not trip the light.

If you really want more clarification I have a manual from school that explains all of the DTC's, which ones are hard faults and which ones are soft faults. I can do some digging around and find it if your interested but I'm feeling a bit lazy right now and have no idea where that booklet is.


----------



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

*08*

Thanks very much for the offer. If you are able to find it that would be awesome. If not no worries. This car is driving me nuts... But I've learned a ton with it and with the help of forum members. 

Issac


----------

